# Difference between Rococo Toad/cane toad please,who has both?



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

which is bigger? :2thumb:
Also will one on its own get lonely? :flrt:
thanks jackie frog :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Rococos are eventually somewhat bigger, but there's not a lot in it. Either species would be fine on their own.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Simple way to tell the difference is that Rococo's have glands on the hind legs Cane's don't.
On average Rococo's tend to be larger than Cane's but the horribilis subspecies of Cane Toad may actually get larger.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> which is bigger? :2thumb:
> Also will one on its own get lonely? :flrt:
> thanks jackie frog :flrt:


the rococo will get bigger than your average cane toad, but the surinam or horibilis not sure of the latin name will get bigger than the rococo they are not cheap though,

cheers spencer...............


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

I don't like to use the word "cane toad" to me this describes nothing.

Bufo marinus is very complex and I believe there are many sub-species or even new species not yet named by science being classed in the marinus group. Over their natural range they vary quite alot in size, pattern/colour and structure.

To me what we call Surinames are completely different to general marinus. Surinames have huge parotoid glands much larger than other marinus types. These really should be classed as a different species in my opinion.

As Pollywog stated rococos have glands on their hind legs as well. Rococos also have a much smaller head when comparing to a Suriname of equal size.

I would say Surinames are larger but also another very large species is Bufo blombergi and to me they are the most prized of the larger bufo species. I have known of blombergi over 25cm snout to vent.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*bufo toads*

yeah i would have to agree with you there sean,
i would say from vent to snout those surinams are at the top of the board, but iv always thought that the rococos where much fatter.
you can tell by the difference in the arm structure.
the rococos have huge arms and legs, where i find that the bufo marinus have skinny structure to there arms and legs, but make up for it in the lengh they can get too.
there isnt much information on the bufo blonbergi, can anyone find any information.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

the large surinams look prehistoric there one mean looking toad,

cheers spencer.......................


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> yeah i would have to agree with you there sean,
> i would say from vent to snout those surinams are at the top of the board, but iv always thought that the rococos where much fatter.
> you can tell by the difference in the arm structure.
> the rococos have huge arms and legs, where i find that the bufo marinus have skinny structure to there arms and legs, but make up for it in the lengh they can get too.
> *there isnt much information on the bufo blonbergi, can anyone find any information*.


I've got some in a translation of a German book called 'Tropical Frogs- I'll have a look when I get home and see if I can give you a ref.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*surinams*

once i have a surinam then my toad collection would be complete, dont think i would buy another toad ever again lol.
iv been keeping cane toads/marine toads for 5years now, but never come across surinams, i think when iv finally managed to get one, then i can call it a day.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> yeah i would have to agree with you there sean,
> i would say from vent to snout those surinams are at the top of the board, but iv always thought that the rococos where much fatter.
> you can tell by the difference in the arm structure.
> the rococos have huge arms and legs, where i find that the bufo marinus have skinny structure to there arms and legs, but make up for it in the lengh they can get too.
> *there isnt much information on the bufo blonbergi, can anyone find any information.*


Ok, found it; The book concerned is 'Tropical Frogs' by Helmut Zimmerman, translated for (the infamous) TFH Publications by Howard Hirschhorn in 1979. The original title was 'Tropische Frosche', published by Franckh'sche Veriagshandlung, W Keller & Co, Stuttgart in 1978. There is a short chapter on B blombergi, detailing their breeding and rearing (pretty standard Bufo stuff, actually), and mentioning that the author raised some bred by a certain A.A. Schmidt. Now you can have oodles of fun researching all this online!:lol2: If anyone is interested, the species was apparently first discovered in 1950. It's very pretty, 'smoother' than most bufonoids, with a tan/golden back and dark legs. It's also pretty huge, females reaching 8- 10 inches.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

i googled them to, i still prefer the look of the large surinams though, good bit of research there ron :thumb:

cheers spencer............


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*bufo blombergi*

thankyou, i shall have a look, dont think i will ever come across one though, and i dont think i would like to pay the price either :lol2:


----------

